# $500 smoker on wheels



## shellbellc (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like a heck of a smoker for $500 - Michigan

http://cgi.ebay.com/BBQ-SMOKER-PIT-O...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm...with the econ as it is here... I'd offer 300  :{)  thanks Shell- I'll see if bro wants to bid.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 8, 2008)

...back end of a Pontiac, woodbox is a beer keg, you put the food in a 275 gal oil drum - now that looks like a real Kentucky cooker!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Once I saw that guy - then I knew it must be ok - he looks like he knows what he's talkin about! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brad


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

I like those home built imperfect smokers! It does have tons of cooking space and tons of character! Looks like a one of a kind, probably worth $500 but I would try to get him to go down 50 or 100... The only thing I see that could be a problem is the size of the fire box, kinda small but if it works it works! Plus you know the fire box is stainless and that don't rust and it's on wheels! If you got yer heart set on it go for it!


----------



## slickrat (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like it's been used more than once.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

I am with SlickRat on that one! Not sure if thats a bad thing though?


----------



## lostarrow (Oct 8, 2008)

Sure looks like at least the parts are vwell used, but that smoker will probably be ok after my grandchildren are dead & gone.Its not a bad price & from my E-bay experience although his reserve is probably $400 to 450 u can always call & dicker on the phone on big items.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah and another thing, he has a 296 with 100% positive feedback so that's a real good sign!


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 9, 2008)

I too like the homemade smokers. I'd be reluctant to sell one if i ever made one (too many memories).

Pros:
Price. Ton of space for $500.  A good propane grill costs that much.
Unique. You'll have the only one.

Cons:
The wheels are in the way. I bet more than one person has busted their shin on those things while loading/unloading the smoker.
Unproven. Who knows how well that thing cooks.
Pickup only (Michigan)

If you want a large smoker, you aren't going to find one much cheaper.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 9, 2008)

Opening to the smoke chamber seems a little thin to me. With a rig that size I'd like the abilty to throw a small whole hog on. Could probably mod it though.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 9, 2008)

The other thing I noticed when I went back and looked was that although it has a hitch, it's not for highway use.  I'm sure someone with some know how could have that changed, but just thought I'd point it out...

And Rich...what's wrong with that logo????


----------



## pinkmeat (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't get why you would put that on a trailer that you COULDN'T use on the highway, seems like a major design flaw that will be a problem when you pick it up. Unless you do it Bobby Bouche style and you drive a lawnmower everyday...


----------



## solar (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like the cat likes it a lot.


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like the guy keeps it at the farm and most likely never had a reason to take it anywhere (pretty standard for most folks & their smokers).

Modifying it for highway use wouldn't be all too difficult and would be necessary if you wanted to hold your cookouts anywhere but on their farm (how's the buyer gonna get it home?).


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 9, 2008)

I took another look at it today and I have to agree with "lcruzen" that the opening is small! There is room for at least 2 more racks inside also! I would have made the door opening start 1 ft. higher. Another thing is the size/diameter of the smoke stack, kinda small.. These are all fixable without much work! As for the trailer being road worthy, well I gotta say fixable again... Most smokers in that price range don't even have wheels and if they do they are made outa plastic and hardly make it down the sidewalk without fallin off. I would still say it is worth it if you can get it home? For the size and the price of parts and building something like that not to mention the time it would take you would most likely pay more than $500 easy. It goes against all of the mathematics and rules of pit building but sometimes things just work!

If I bought it I would cut the tank loose and reweld it facing the back. Then I would relocate the fire box inback of the smoker in the center like a Diamond. I would also fix the opening and add some more grates. Not all in one day but over time. It would keep me busy and I like doin that kinda stuff anyway. Even if I bought one at HomeDepot I would end up doin stuff to it.


----------



## richtee (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing... I like my Lucky Charms  ;{)


----------



## crockadale (Oct 9, 2008)

How much for the cat, Sell me the cat.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 9, 2008)

Cat is tough and no good for smokin! Maybe Jerky?


----------



## crockadale (Oct 10, 2008)

Not true, don't ask me how I know.


----------

